# [SOLVED] Unable to connect to the internet after updates

## AaylaSecura

Hello! This morning as usual I installed the available updates in the tree, which were the following four packages:

net-misc:dhcpcd-5.2.12 -> net-misc/dhcpcd-5.6.2

virtual/python-argparse-0

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.4.9 -> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.5.7

sys-power/upower-0.9.18

The ones in bold are the ones to pay attention to in my opinion. As usual I recompiled the new kernel using my old .config file and rebooted to find out that wicd detects the wireless network in my house and says it's connected, but no application can access the internet. A few days ago gentoo-sources-3.5.7 was released and I updated to it with no problems, but shortly after that it was masked due to a bug related to xfce corruption so I decided for now to revert back to 3.4.9. Until this morning, when it was unmasked... There was a change to /etc/init.d/dhcpcd and I tried to use the old configuratation file, but to no avail - I still can't connect... I don't know what change is causing the problem, nor where I should look for error messages, any ideas?

P.S. If that is relevant I have an Atheros AR9285 PCI Adapter and the kernel driver I'm using for it is ath9kLast edited by AaylaSecura on Wed Oct 31, 2012 5:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

I would try re-emerging dhcpcd, and failing that, downgrade dhcpcd. If you want to check for error messages, look at the last several lines of /var/log/messages or use the dmesg command.

----------

## Jaglover

How about basic troubleshooting?

Is the driver loaded, does interface exist?

Is this interface getting an IP address?

Is a valid DNS server set?

----------

## AaylaSecura

Ok.... I should have tried re-emerging dhcpcd before posting. Thank you both for the replies - re-emerging it fixed the issue whatever it was  :Smile: 

----------

## audiodef

 :Smile: 

----------

